#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Basic Vocabulary in Use (2010)

## vanthodc

Michael McCarthy, Basic Vocabulary in Use (2010)
Cambridge University Press | March 29, 2010 | ISBN-10: 0521123674 | Pages: 176 | PDF, WMA | 105MBAn excellent bridge for students who want to develop their English beyond the picture-dictionary or phrase-book stage, this text helps beginning students gain basic fluency in using the language. There are sixty units that cover approximately 1,200 new vocabulary items. Firmly based on current vocabulary acquisition theory, Basic Vocabulary in Use promotes good learning habits and teaches students how to discover rules for using vocabulary correctly. 
*Links:*
Book:






> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Audio:




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: Basic Vocabulary in Use (2010)

----------


## adrienndion

The book contains 60 units that cover approximately 1,200 new vocabulary items. Firmly based on current vocabulary acquisition theory, basic vocabulary and use to promote good learning habits.It provides an index of phonetic transcriptions, a complete answer key and audio CD. Edition without answers, suitable for the classroom, is also available.

----------


## lviv

pls upload again.These links are so terrible.I didn't get it!

----------


## 'or''='

I wonder why the links of vanthodc are filtered all the time.

----------


## Mohamed

> I wonder why the links of vanthodc are filtered all the time.



To protect members of the Forum and protect community from spam messages we prevent some links from appear like (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## vanthodc

I don't know what links is best for Forum, please tell me. In this Forum, my target is to share what I have and find what I want.
Cheer!

----------


## the rock

thanks a lot

----------


## mbc.engg

Links are not working

----------


## vanthodc

Updated another links for everyone!
Cheer!

----------


## vastaguen

Looks so great, thank you!!

----------


## sameh82

Did yo*Looks so great, thank you!!* u find this post helpful?  |

----------


## joachin

thanks

----------

